# The Cube Hybrid Thread



## daniel0731ex (Jan 19, 2010)

Recently there have been a lot of threads about hybrid cubes in this forum. i thought that maybe we should have a main thread about them so it would be easier to find, rather than searching in a sea of threads with exact same titles.

if you found a good hybrid you'd like to share with or a question please post in this thread.


Rules:

1. no spam. THIS IS NOT SANDBOX
2. don't just list a bunch of ramdom hybrids that you never tride before. make sure that you're either wondering if a certain hybrid is good or that you have found a good hybrid that you'd like to share.
3. please do look at the posts in this thread before asking a question. There might be your answer in this thread already.
4. remember to follow the rules above.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 19, 2010)

I have created a great hybrid. Type F cubies on ghost hands core. 
I also like type C2 cubies on cube4you core.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jan 19, 2010)

The God hand cube by MichaelP. its f cubies and ghost hand core


----------



## (R) (Jan 19, 2010)

CII cubies old old old old old old old old type a core, works great smoothe does everything right, except it pops like a ...
Also Ghost hand cubies and type a core
never put ghost hand cubies in a storebought core, never, trust me


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2010)

........STICKY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jan 20, 2010)

Storebought cubies in an old Type A core. It is my main cube. Very fast, almost never pops. The storebought is from late 2004 and the (white) Type A is from 2007.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 20, 2010)

One of the threads I read somewhere on this forum, somebody was talking about Type B cubies with Type A core, and it's worked out pretty well for me, except it pops at the most undesirable times, but not very often.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jan 20, 2010)

Right now my main speedcube is c2 cubies on c4y core.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 20, 2010)

This has already been done (multiple times, methinks)


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 20, 2010)

F2 core and F2 Edges, A3 Corners. Pretty good, a little too lose. Has an interesting feel to it.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 20, 2010)

£1.20 sudocube cubies and type A core.

I call it the Sudocubeforyou cube. Pops like a b**** but it can turn sometimes.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jan 21, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I have created a great hybrid. Type F cubies on ghost hands core.
> I also like type C2 cubies on cube4you core.


FI or FII?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 21, 2010)

I should really get a C4U cube, and swap cores...


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 21, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I have created a great hybrid. Type F cubies on ghost hands core.
> ...



Type FI 
I have a video on my youtube about it. 
Part 1

Part 2


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 21, 2010)

Old storebought core with new storebought cubies = EPIC


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 21, 2010)

I got a sudokube from someone's grandma. I got it, and it cuts corners like a Taiyan. Except it...guess, I just want you to guess. No, not popping.
although an axis piece broke...
I though of trying the cubies with a storebough. Not that good...


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 21, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Old storebought core with new storebought cubies = EPIC



Old being broken in? If so, agreed, EPIC.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 24, 2010)

does anybody know of any hybrids i could use?
the cubes i have are:

c4Y (not all pieces though. missing one -_-)
type C + c4Y hybrid
F-II
white DIY rubik's.com


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 24, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> does anybody know of any hybrids i could use?
> the cubes i have are:
> 
> c4Y (not all pieces though. missing one -_-)
> ...



I hear F-II core + Rubik's DIY cubies is pretty good... I've never tried it though.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

Can anyone try a C4U core +Taiyan Cubies?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Can anyone try a C4U core +Taiyan Cubies?



or you could try taiyan cubies with type c core+hardware


LOL


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you tried that?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > does anybody know of any hybrids i could use?
> ...



OK, ill try that when i get my F-II


----------



## rookie (Jan 26, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> This has already been done (multiple times, methinks)


yea... this thread is just one of the many "list all hybrids" threads out there... hybrid threads by nature just don't work very well because everyone will just end up listing their own hybrid and call it "best hybrid in the world." some hybrids get mentioned more than once. then people would yell at them saying, "read the post before posting hybrid!" sooner or later, the thread becomes 12-13 pages long and then it becomes difficult to maintain. anyone wanting to post a new hybrid would end up having to sift through all those pages of everyone's favorite hybrid. ultimately, it is unhelpful to have a "list all hybrids" thread.

here's what i think constitutes real progress regarding hybrids. make a thread that has some sort of objective rating system very much like pentrixter's sticky thread. then, start reviewing the famous hybrids or report progress on any experimental hybrids. but that would be too much work for dan. he just likes to make threads, slap on some rules, and then expect the mods to sticky them. that works for some threads like the "cube identification" thread but obviously not all or even most threads.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 26, 2010)

Why don't the mods combine the existing hybrid threads, Sticky it, add a mandatory system for adding hybrids in the thread, and if it gets good responses, the thread mod or creator can just add them to the list. It would be too much for one person though, so multiple people would need to shoulder the responsibility.

The system:
Corners -
Edges -
Centers -
Core -
Springs -
Screws -
Washers -

(did I miss any parts?)

This way, its all systematic, looks organized and easier to follow.


----------



## rookie (Jan 26, 2010)

i think i agree for the most part. two things:

1. good responses are going to be limited. with the amount of active members we have, good responses would just be two or three at best (?).

2. i dont think it's too much work for someone who is passionate about hybrids. look at pentrixter's sticky. that probably took a long, long time.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

Cube4You core + Type C pieces = ?


----------



## ianini (Jan 27, 2010)

The more I read this thread, the more I think about shelly's post. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11704


----------



## Crystl (Jan 27, 2010)

My friend have DIY Rubiks cubies, with Core cube4you and screw/spring type A. His cube is amazing !


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 27, 2010)

Once again, may I just say, the type F 1 cubies in a ghost hands core is incredible. And I also tried the the type C 2 cubies in a C4Y core and it nears incredible. 
Just out of curiosity, does anybody know of a hybrid involving an edison cube?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cube4You core + Type C pieces = ?



Equals the Supreme God of Cubes I think.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 28, 2010)

...perfect...


----------



## DaBear (Jan 28, 2010)

type A I core+c4y cubies=?
c4y core+ type A I cubies=?

im gonna go out and try both on friday just for the heck of it


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 28, 2010)

DaBear said:


> type A I core+c4y cubies=?
> c4y core+ type A I cubies=?
> 
> im gonna go out and try both on friday just for the heck of it



c4u cubies are too locky, too angular. not good for speedsolving.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 28, 2010)

So the C4U pieces are bad, but the core is good?


----------



## Basel (Jan 28, 2010)

C4U Core + Orginal Rubiks cubies=??


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> So the C4U pieces are bad, but the core is good?



and the hardwares.



currently the C4U and the Maru core and hardwares are the best ones on the market.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jan 28, 2010)

doublepost.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jan 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cube4You core + Type C pieces = ?
> ...



it isn't very forgiving.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

Better: Taiyan Cubies with C4U core.
Hypothesis: Puts Type C+C4U core to shame


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 29, 2010)

howtocube (JB) said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Meaning...?


----------



## Zubon (Jan 29, 2010)

Cube for you is now including their new core with the 3x3x5 cube.

It is "otagonalized" for reverse corner cutting, but the rounded corners or the center pieces are tapered for stability (like the new type As).

This core is amazing if you put type c cubies on it!

New C4U core + type C cubies = nice!

I can't wait for the new C4U speed cube which hopefully will incorporate this new core.


----------



## Khartaras (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hybrid cubes?*

So, I ordered from C4U yesterday. Got a type A-V, a C-II, a A-I and a mini diansheng (for my little brother). I also got some hardware. Do you guys recommend any hybrids for these cubes? I heard that C4U core in C-II cubies is good, but are there any others?

P.S. I also have a C4U Speedcube.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 29, 2010)

you can't really do anything with the A V cubies because of their shape and size


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jan 29, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> howtocube (JB) said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...




I do feel that the cube4you spring and core setup with Type C peices is the best setup for the type C, particularly with the wide part of the springs facing towards the caps. However this cube, although blazing fast, has a high propensity for lock ups. In my opinon this makes it less "forgiving," and that was enough for me to offer an objection to it being descirbed as the "supreme god of cubes." 

But everything is about personal opinon as all of us should well know, so I'm all for buying as many cubes as possible and trying as many hybrids as possible, and as a final caveat the type C with cub4you core and springs is worth doing, especially if you don't like your type C and want to improve it.


----------



## riffz (Jan 29, 2010)

howtocube (JB) said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > howtocube (JB) said:
> ...



I really like this hyrbid and I use it as my main speedcube but everything he said here is exactly how I feel about it. I can ignore the lock ups though because of the speed and smoothness.


----------



## DaBear (Jan 29, 2010)

so i cleaned, lubed and swaped cores of my type A I and c4y.....they type A I cubies with c4y core is like sex in cube form....the c4y cubies with the type A I core is the fastest thing ive ever touched....i havent tried speedcubing with them yet, but it should be awesome


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

I use grey Type C (I) core with Rubik's Cubies.

I like the heavy but adjustable feel.


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 30, 2010)

I just made my main speedcube. It's a cube with a Type F II Core (spring and everything) with Rubik's cubies. It's very light and it can cut over 33 degrees.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 30, 2010)

littlejkim said:


> I just made my main speedcube. It's a cube with a Type F II Core (spring and everything) with Rubik's cubies. It's very light and it can cut over 33 degrees.



Did you check?


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 30, 2010)

It's over 33 but I just made it lower because I didn't want to get accused of.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 30, 2010)

littlejkim said:


> It's over 33 but I just made it lower because I didn't want to get accused of.



Did you use the Pochmann guide?


----------



## Tomk (Jan 30, 2010)

Basel said:


> C4U Core + Orginal Rubiks cubies=??



I have just made one, new core with broken in pieces (not the 1980's ones) it's pretty good, however the Rubiks core with C4U cubies is crap.


----------



## Drax (Jan 30, 2010)

Rubik's core (that's really broken in) + type A I are amazing 
got my first sub 20 time with it, 15.47


----------



## Stefan (Jan 30, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> littlejkim said:
> 
> 
> > It's over 33 but I just made it lower because I didn't want to get accused of.
> ...



Yeah, did you? DID YOU?! LOL, I'm the angle police now and everyone's a suspect and needs my approval for angles . I'd say 33 is low and odd enough to be easily believable, especially when he says he was careful about it. Need to get it into the wiki so it can at least be called wiki guide or angle guide without my mean shadow...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 30, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > littlejkim said:
> ...



Ok, I didn't mean it like _that_. But that post just reminded me of what you said about people claiming untrue angles.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 31, 2010)

Has anyone tried
ALL Taiyan Cubies including the center cubie on a C4U core?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 31, 2010)

Type F-I cubies with type F-II frame is pretty good. I just got a sub-11 average of 12 with it. (I used blue cubies with black frame)


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm really liking the Rubik's cubies in the FII frame. No idea why, but I can verify the 33 degree corner cuts. In fact, I got 34 degrees! However, the cube pops a bit much, especially because I sanded down my cubies.

I also like the C4Y core and spring with DS cubies. Extremely fast (though not quite as fast as the original) and cuts down on lock-ups from the DS. Corner cutting was slightly increased. If only DS cubes came in black...


----------



## guitardude7241 (Feb 1, 2010)

C-II cubies + c4y core is THE best i've ever tried, and i'm sure it'll be THE best i'll ever try.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 1, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I'm really liking the Rubik's cubies in the FII frame. No idea why, but I can verify the 33 degree corner cuts. In fact, I got 34 degrees! However, the cube pops a bit much, especially because I sanded down my cubies.
> 
> I also like the C4Y core and spring with DS cubies. Extremely fast (though not quite as fast as the original) and cuts down on lock-ups from the DS. Corner cutting was slightly increased. If only DS cubes came in black...



My Rubik's cubies and FII frame doesn't pop at all. Is yours at a too loose tension? Its good at a medium tight tension for my taste.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 3, 2010)

YJ cubies on a c4u core is amazing


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 3, 2010)

what are the best cubies for a c4y core?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

Type C


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Type C



c or cii?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 4, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Type C
> ...



Either's good, I've never done C, but CII's pretty good. As they're similar, I'd assume you get similar results.

I only have a mini C.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 4, 2010)

type c cubies on type f frame = good
C4Y cubies on type f frame = potential suicide causer (bad)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 6, 2010)

if you have a worn-out type C, replace the springs with the rubrik's spring (one one with the large head). it'll become a really nice OH cube, and it's good for 2hand solving aswell0


----------



## Edward (Feb 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried swapping ghost hand screws and springs with type a's? I'd like some opinions just in case I F- up my godly ghost hand.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 12, 2010)

Hehe, actually yes.

It felt very... slow and... gummy?
As if the tension was too high, and even when the tension was set loose, it had a strong propensity to pop.


Read my second to latest journal entry. 

My current Ghost hand is composed of type A washers + original spring, C4Y screw, C4Y core.


----------



## Edward (Feb 12, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Hehe, actually yes.
> 
> It felt very... slow and... gummy?
> As if the tension was too high, and even when the tension was set loose, it had a strong propensity to pop.
> ...



"I wonder whats for dinner"
Oh and, wooo, Konata...

Ok thanks. 
Btw, have you tried to truly break in the Ghost hand? 
I Cleaned, broke in, and lubed the Ghost hand for a month. It looses all of its gummy feel, and becomes like a smooth Rubik's brand. It like, the best cube evar now.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh noes, I only sparingly used it.
Only recently have I begun to use it seriously.


And I am in shock.
You... RESPONDED CORRECTLY. O_O!!!!!!!
*Ahem*
I believe, it's spaghetti.


----------



## Edward (Feb 12, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Oh noes, I only sparingly used it.
> Only recently have I begun to use it seriously.
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.funnytshirtz.com/product images/general/I-get-around-tshirt-59.gif

I hope she made lotsof it...
Im so hungry, I could eat an octorok.

Yeah, periodically Use, Lube, and Clean the Ghost hand. Cube-smith stickers also seem to change the feel (or at least it did for me).


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, it changed the feeling for my cube as well.

I currently have florescent Green, Yellow, and Orange, as well as a light blue on my Ghost hand.

That was actually once my standard, before I ran out of sets. (I had 10 sets)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 12, 2010)

Taiyan Edges, Corners, Center Pieces, + C4U core (maybe plus springs and screws? If not, the Taiyan's?)


----------



## guitardude7241 (Feb 13, 2010)

D-II CUBIES PLUS C4Y EVERYTHING ELSE = BETTER THAN C-II CUBIES AND C4Y EVERYTHING ELSE

SO
FREAKING
AMAZING


----------



## Dionz (Feb 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Has anyone tried
> ALL Taiyan Cubies including the center cubie on a C4U core?


I tried to put the cubies on a c4y core and is really lose and doesn't pop as easy as it feels


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 14, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> D-II CUBIES PLUS C4Y EVERYTHING ELSE = BETTER THAN C-II CUBIES AND C4Y EVERYTHING ELSE
> 
> SO
> FREAKING
> AMAZING



i'm gonna try that...


----------



## Puzzlaholic (Feb 17, 2010)

Custom-built DIY:
Rubik's Icon cubies (including centers) with Type-AIII core, screws and springs! Works really well. Almost never pops (except center caps occasionally). Smooth when lubricated. Easy to make (check out my YouTube channel for a good tutorial)!


----------



## Tarik220 (Feb 17, 2010)

Old type A I cubies with cube4you core and centres is amazing !!


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 18, 2010)

Tarik220 said:


> Old type A I cubies with cube4you core and centres is amazing !!



I was using that for some time, but the cube itself is too loose in my opinion. If I tighten the screws, the corner cutting ability drops drastically. (I mean really, it can't cut corners) Some good things are that it is VERY smooth, never locks up and is loose (if some people like it).


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 18, 2010)

JSK frame plus C4U cubies= smooth turning and corner cutting but it is poplicious


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 18, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> JSK frame plus C4U cubies= smooth turning and corner cutting but it is poplicious



why would you use C4Y cubies??? they're not very good.....


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

I was experimenting and it turned out good, That was the first time I ever used the cubie's in a hybrid.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 26, 2010)

PLEASE ANSWER:
What core would go better with TaiYan Hardware and pieces?
a. Type A
b. Type E


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 26, 2010)

Prolly Type A.
But try a C4U core. I always wanted to see.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 1, 2010)

i'm currently using Rubik's DIY with C4U core...

it's still loose like the original one

but at speed, it doesn't often pop

except you use force to get free from lock-ups

hhmm... yeah... lot's of lock-ups

but i still love it


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 1, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> PLEASE ANSWER:
> What core would go better with TaiYan Hardware and pieces?
> a. Type A
> b. Type E



try C4U core... it has existing screw lines (cmiiw)...

it prevents screws to tilt during the insertion


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 2, 2010)

I tried this and it is the fastest thing I have ever laid hands on. 

- Cube4You Core, Screws & Springs (fat end down)
- Type C-II center cubies
- Type A-I everything else.

Amazingly fast, but you have to set it loose. Has a distinct feel to it.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 3, 2010)

what makes a cube may have a good cutting corner ability?

the center? or the edge?

i'm thinking about doing these set up:

1. - C4U core 
- rubik's DIY screws and springs
- rubik' DIY center
- Type A V edges
- Type A III F corners

2. - C4U core, screws and springs
- Type A III F center
- Rubik's DIY edges
- Type A V corners

3. - C4U core, screws and springs
- Type A V center
- Type A III F edges
- Rubik's DIY corners

just some switcharoo

i'll post a report in 2 or 3 days

or maybe upload a video about it (if my internet connection is good ^_^)

btw, have anyone done this combination before?


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 3, 2010)

Type D + old type A core + store cubies = goat


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 4, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Type D + old type A core + store cubies = goat



goat? slow?


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 4, 2010)

I just tried to use edison cubies with rubik's DIY core and it turns out great!
it even nicer than my sanded edison that was already good enough!
it's smoother and doesn't need to have great cuts corner ability


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 14, 2010)

F-II corners + Ghosthand everything else
it really makes the ghost hand alot faster. Not much pops or lockups.

*DO NOT TRY*
a)
Ghosthand Corners
type C edges
C4Y frame

end result: too slow. no corner cutting. the GH corners are too big.

b) F-II corner
Type C edges
C4Y frame

ok, very fast, not that great corner cutting

LOCKS UP LIKE A DEVIL


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

Broken in Ghost hand peices (center peices, edges, corners, screws/springs)
Type Alpha II(Tracks) Core (just the yellow thing). 

Nothing about the GH has changed, except its a bit faster, and cuts corners A whole peice now.


----------



## wsc78 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ghost Hand core
Edison cubies


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 9, 2010)

Cube4YOu DIY core and type C1 cubies. Loosen the core a bit, and its amazing!


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 9, 2010)

Old type A core+ Type D cubies
Type C cubies+ C4U core- Tried it..its ok...Better than the above one
Type C itself is what i use and im sticking to it=D
I need to change my signature :/


----------



## radmin (Apr 9, 2010)

What do you mean by "core"? Are you guys swapping out the center pieces or leaving them?


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

radmin said:


> What do you mean by "core"? Are you guys swapping out the center pieces or leaving them?



My definition of core is just that, the core. No center pieces, no screws springs, no other pieces but that thing in the middle.


----------



## Owen (Apr 9, 2010)

Type D cubies and springs, Cube4You screws and core.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2010)

+1

EDIT: that's to Edward.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ghosthand core, F-I cubies, cube4you hardware, Jiggy.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 13, 2010)

Fii core and ghost hand 2 cubies, it's ok...


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 13, 2010)

Ghost hands 1 core/hardware, YJ 1 cubies. Only comes in white, but it's the best cube I've ever tried.


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmm,What could i make out of this>?1Type A core Type D core
1 Type A black
C4U cube
Type c cube (used it for a hybrid with the c4u core)
Pink Type C
Mini diansheng


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 27, 2010)

fii core, edison cubies


----------



## no1337cube (Apr 28, 2010)

Type E core + Type F center cap + (sanded and lubed)Rubik's edge and corner pieces.
Cuts at around 35+degrees and kinda fast.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2010)

I need help! I have a (purple?) C4U core now. I tried screwing in Taiyan screws into it but it doesn't work. Should I try the Ghost Hands?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've normally disliked hybrids, but I did find a nice one that is now my main cube(Until new orders arrive possibly).
Old type A core, yellow type A center pieces, store cubies. Very loud, but hardly pops and cuts corners well.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 2, 2010)

Finished a new Hybrid
Core:C4U
Edge Pieces:Taiyan+1 GhostHand, I lost a Taiyan edge. Lame.
Corners:Taiyan
Screws:Ghosthand, because Taiyans don't fit.

You can now stop seeing me ask about this Hybrid lol
.

Thoughts:
Felt kinda crummy. It was a ***** to tighten the screws though. Even though I screwed it in tight, it feels loose, but it doesn't pop. (F II deja vu...).
Corner cutting reduced a little, but I don't need to cut 45 degrees lol.
Speed improved like Sonic the Hedgehog is in the plastic.
Few lock ups. It's alright though.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 1, 2010)

How would a Type A core w/ F-II parts work out?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 3, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> How would a Type A core w/ F-II parts work out?



tried it. its okay


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > How would a Type A core w/ F-II parts work out?
> ...



what about Alpha's new core? the one in the Alpha V.


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 3, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



I started to do that the other night and I ended up not doing it because the Alpha V's good tension is too tight for the FII cubies, and I didn't want to ruin it.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Hybrid:* FII Frame with CII cubies

*Rationale:* Main problem I have with the FII is the plastic wearing down and becoming stiff. The wear creates tiny record-like 'tracks' on cubie surface, which generates a lot of dynamic resistance. Cleaning/lubing won't fix it.

CII cubies are a similar shape but use much harder plastic and don't seem to have this problem. Main problem with the CII is the core. Springs are too tight and the centres have too much turning resistance. 

*CII Sanding Mod:* If you have a CII and get problems with internal lock-ups, try sanding/rounding the inner edge tabs. This gives the cubies very similar performance to the FII.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 3, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> How would a Type A core w/ F-II parts work out?



Not too great. If you use the Old Type A core (not the one in AV) and it's hardware, the cube will be much too tight and will pop WAY too much. This is due to Type A's old springs, as they are big, and are very "springy", or tight. (unlike springs you get from most retractable pens). So i suggest using some other springs, though the result will probably be the same as a normal F-II.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 15, 2010)

BUMP
Oddly F-II core with store cubies.Oh and the F-II cubies were too big for the store core.I tried it because I like the feeling of storebought cubies.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 15, 2010)

FII Cubies with GhostHand Core.
Speedy. Bumpy like a Dayan. Cuts corners by a whole piece. A few lock ups. No pop has ever existed.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 16, 2010)

Had pretty good luck with a Type C core/centers (the one purchased at DX, http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16433), with 25th Anniversary Rubik's storebought cubies. Not so much with the current Rubik's Storebought cubies.


----------



## number1failure (Sep 13, 2010)

*Super Hybrid?*

A5 corners, F2 edges, and storebought core? Or any other Tri-Hybrid, you get my drift. how would a Tri(Super)-Hybrid turn out?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2010)

Science tells me that your hybrid would have 6/10 corner cutting, 9/10 speed, 7/10 lockup avoidance, 5/10 pop avoidance, 7.5/10 PLL recognition, 4/10 edge cutting, 9/10 breakability, 8/10 dynamic OLL attraction, 5.5/10 blockbuilding insurance, 6/10 xcross alignment, 9/10 stress detection, 8.5/10 skip resolution, 6/10 alignment assonance, 10/10 competition performance, and 6.5/10 left cross feasability.

Or you could just try it yourself and see how it is.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 13, 2010)

why not try it??


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2010)

When these people grow up, they'll try to make the best car. Like using a Ferrari motor, Porsche chassis, Lamborghini wheels, and Mercedes rest. I'm sure it'll be awesome. For now, they should go work as advisers for the cube producers, given that they know better how to make the best cubes.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 13, 2010)

Dude, just adding pieces from the best cubes isn't going to make the best cube. At all. You need science.


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 14, 2010)

I took the core from a type A DIY, the edges from my Edison, and corners from my Haiyan memory cube and stuck it together. That cube was really fast, cut corners well, it just popped like crazy. Mix things up and see for yourself


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 14, 2010)

My brain tells me that a well broken in Type C mixed with maru hardwares will be the best.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 14, 2010)

THIS IS SO BODACIOUS. WORKS LIKE A CHARM.


----------



## number1failure (Sep 14, 2010)

Already ordered Guhong, soon ordering:
AII
AV
FII
GhostHand II
Type C
LingYun
Haiyan

I'll have to play around with different combos for a while, see what Hybrids I can come up with.

P.S. I know I won't be able to use GuHong and LingYun parts with the others.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 14, 2010)

MF8 Square 1 edges plus Meffert's Megaminx edges. Yeaaaahhhh.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2010)

You should try doing the pi mod too and glue one of the edges to the core.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 14, 2010)

if anyone tries this super tribrid please make a video


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 14, 2010)

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/564753/pictures/ss/lolwutcube.gif

This is what this thread reminded me of.


----------



## Joker (Sep 14, 2010)

STOREBOUGHT CORE???!!! 
Even if it was a better core, I don't think it would be too spectacular. Try it I guess.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 14, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/564753/pictures/ss/lolwutcube.gif
> 
> This is what this thread reminded me of.



I believe I saw a video of this.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 14, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Already ordered Guhong, soon ordering:
> AII
> AV
> FII
> ...



The Alpha and F-II hardware are VERY different. It someone were to come up with a hybrid with them, YOU WOULD ALREADY KNOW.
When you find a decent hybrid, post it here.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 14, 2010)

The A5 and FII are different sizes, I just grabbed a edge from my FII and put it in my A5 - it looks ridiculous.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 14, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Already ordered Guhong, soon ordering:
> AII
> AV
> FII
> ...



I believe you're forgetting your daily order of cores and hardwares >.< 
You should add a Maru 3x3 to that order, along with some C4Y cores and Maru cores for your "tri-brid" experiments. Especially the maru cores.

You should always have some cores handy when you're doing hybrid experiments!


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2010)

I find the best hybrid I've made was 
F2 springs
Ghost hand centers (broken in over a few months)
2 year old, broken in, sanded storebought cubies
C4U core
Ghost hand screws


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> I find the best hybrid I've made was
> F2 springs
> Ghost hand centers (broken in over a few months)
> 2 year old, broken in, sanded storebought cubies
> ...



How do you get the GH centers off??? I've tried, but I cant take them off. It's not just me is it?


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## number1failure (Sep 14, 2010)

I may add a C4Y and Maru 3x3 to the order, and try them in some tri-brids


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 14, 2010)

Read Shelley's post.

Or you could do:

Guhong core
Guhong screws/springs/washers
Guhong centers
Guhong edges
Guhong corners.

 My only real suggestion is that you use Cube4You swcrew+spring+washer.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 14, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Read Shelley's post.
> 
> Or you could do:
> 
> ...




you can't fit c4u screws in a guhong, i think.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 14, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I find the best hybrid I've made was
> ...



I've never had issues.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 14, 2010)

If you also use pen springs this cube is beast


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 14, 2010)

Thompson said:


> If you also use pen springs this cube is beast


Do I sense sarcasm? I think I do. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

take the arcalan. pen springs...


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

Type K Core
Two Type H Corners
Two Pyraminx ball bearings
Five Rubik's 4x4 edges
Void cube centers
Three Pyraminx Crystal corners
One Rubik's DIY screw (yellow face)
8 Chinaminx springs
7 Eastsheen 5x5 center caps

OR

Brand New A5 core+edges
Haiyan Memory corners


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2010)

Hybrids are soo last year.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 19, 2010)

CII edges and FII center pieces is where it's at.


----------



## da25centz (Sep 19, 2010)

the best combination that I have personally tested is:

Type-F Core
AV Edges
Type-C corners
2.7 oz Cream of Mushroom Soup(lube)
Rear suspension shocks from a 2008 Scion xA
Orphan Tears(instead of screws)

and of course
Love, the magic ingredient


----------



## BigSams (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow so many haters. If you don't like hybrids, that's cool, but don't spam with condescension and sarcasm. When someone comes up with a speed demon, you haters will probably be the first ones to take credit for coming up with it years ago. And its not like the cube makers out there are going to listen if we have ideas.
Edit: I wonder when hadley is going to come in roaring and spitting.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 21, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Wow so many haters. If you don't like hybrids, that's cool, but don't spam with condescension and sarcasm. When someone comes up with a *speed demon*, you haters will probably be the first ones to take credit for coming up with it years ago. And its not like the cube makers out there are going to listen if we have ideas.
> Edit: I wonder when hadley is going to come in roaring and spitting.


 
A cube that turns fast, you say? That can be done without a hybrid.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 21, 2010)

or.... OR.... you can grab everything, put it in a blender, hit the puré switch and then mold a new DAS OBER cube!!!


----------



## number1failure (Oct 7, 2010)

*GuHong-LingYun Hybrid?*

Since the pieces are slightly different in shape, and the LingYun is slightly small, what do you thing the result of a GuHong-LingYun Hybrid Experiment would be? Also, I was going to try the experiment before making this thread, but I was wondering if it would matter that I have CRC in the GuHong, and Chinese Maru-Lubish stuff in the LingYun. Should I just clean both out, or not worry about the lubes mixing, or what?


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 7, 2010)

No need to clean them out. CRC and Maru lube together are good.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, thanks! I'll have the results posted soon!


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 7, 2010)

thats cool. for most cubes, i use crc for the first lubing then periodically use maru lube.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 7, 2010)

That's what I think I'll be doing once I get some Maru lube. So far, I've tried GuHong core, LingYun edges and corners. VERY smooth, locks up slightly when not going very fast, and pops more than the GuHong, but less than the LingYun. I prefer this hybrid so far over both of the originals.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 7, 2010)

number1failure said:


> That's what I think I'll be doing once I get some Maru lube. So far, I've tried GuHong core, LingYun edges and corners. VERY smooth, locks up slightly when not going very fast, and pops more than the GuHong, but less than the LingYun. I prefer this hybrid so far over both of the originals.


 
Really! you prefer the hybrid! I would have thought the regular Guhong would have been better.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 7, 2010)

FINAL EXPERIMENT RESULT:


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 7, 2010)

When you say core, do you mean centers as well or only the core + screws + springs + washers?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 7, 2010)

Since he hasn't put centres in the chart I'd make an educated guess at core meaning the core+centres.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, core and centers, my bad.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hybrid Cube!*

Hey, I am making a hybrid cube as soon as my F-II gets here. Does anyone have suggestions for combinations. Cubes I am using: Dayan Guhong, Alpha 1, Ghost Hand II, and F-II. So just tell me what you think!


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 15, 2010)

those are all good cubes without a hybrid mod.


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't agree, I think experimenting with different hybrids are good. Although not many are actually good.
But, I think you're referring to using a frame+cubie kind of thing. I think better results are done when you use all the cubies of one cube (Eg. Type C edges, corners, centres) but use the hardware of another (eg. maru or c4y)


----------



## MEn (Oct 16, 2010)

you can't do any hybrid with a GuHong, unless it's with a LingYun.


----------



## jak343434 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ghost hand core and F2 pieces its amazing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 16, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I don't agree, I think experimenting with different hybrids are good. Although not many are actually good.
> But, I think you're referring to using a frame+cubie kind of thing. I think better results are done when you use all the cubies of one cube (Eg. Type C edges, corners, centres) but use the hardware of another (eg. maru or c4y)


 This is what I am planning to do. For anyone else who didn't know.... I am thinking (not too sure) I will I will do what jak34343434 (or whatever the name was) said.


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 16, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> This is what I am planning to do. For anyone else who didn't know.... I am thinking (not too sure) I will I will do what jak34343434 (or whatever the name was) said.


 
I think it's ghosthand core and F-I pieces, but whatever..
But you should get a Type C and replace it's hardwares with C4Y. It's amazing.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 16, 2010)

Shelley's comic becomes increasingly relevant...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Type F-II Core
Type F-II Screw Spring Washers
Type F-II Edges
Type F-II Corners
Type F-II Centers
Type F-II Pre Lube


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 16, 2010)

type b+core old rubiks diy


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *Guhong* Core
> *Guhong* Screw Spring Washers
> *Guhong* Edges
> *Guhong* Corners
> *Guhong* Centers


Fixed.

Though I wouldn't recommend it, if you really want to do a hybrid, keep in mind that a lot of combinations just don't work, or just really suck together.


----------



## lovelyboy1712 (Oct 16, 2010)

Guhong + core A5 
very good


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 16, 2010)

The first cube I might try, is the GH II core, GuHong springs/screws, and F-II peices? IDK. Tell me what you think I should try.


----------



## Chrish (Oct 18, 2010)

The A XI is pretty good.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 18, 2010)

I didnt' know the core would make any difference.
To me the best one would be a red cube4you core.


----------



## MEn (Oct 18, 2010)

There's an Alpha 11?


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 18, 2010)

MEn said:


> There's an Alpha 11?


 
ThePuzzler96 had a video about it, its a hyrbid


----------



## no1337cube (Oct 18, 2010)

Try DS cubies and GH/type A core(s). My main.
To be honest just grab a Guhong / Haiyan mem.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 20, 2010)

Chrish said:


> The A XI is pretty good.


 
I love that cube.......


----------



## CubeCraze (Nov 2, 2010)

Mini 52mm alpha cubies and core with f-II screws


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 3, 2010)

A core DIY with an Edison core


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 3, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> BUMP
> Oddly F-II core with store cubies.Oh and the F-II cubies were too big for the store core.I tried it because I like the feeling of storebought cubies.


 
+1
That's a good hybrid. My friend had it, but there are quite a few lockups. Maybe it was because his cube isn't tensioned evenly, but nonetheless, a good hybrid.

F-I + GH frame is good
fast
lockyish
feels like it's gonna pop.
Corner cutting not so impressive, .5-1 pieces.


----------



## number1failure (Nov 3, 2010)

View attachment 1286I don't know if anyone talked about a GuHong-LingYun Hybrid in this thread yet, but I made this chart a while back:

EDIT: OH NOES. I made a spelling mistake on the chart. The word "severaly" should be "severely".


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 3, 2010)

number1failure said:


> View attachment 1286I don't know if anyone talked about a GuHong-LingYun Hybrid in this thread yet, but I made this chart a while back:



Wow. I wouldn't put the effort into dissasembling and reassembling my cube so many times, but props to you for that chart.


----------



## number1failure (Nov 3, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Wow. I wouldn't put the effort into dissasembling and reassembling my cube so many times, but props to you for that chart.


 
Simple explanation: I have no life outside of cubing.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 3, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Simple explanation: I have no life outside of cubing.


 
Simple explanation is a Good explanation.


I found it to be too time consuming just dissasembling and assembling 2 cubes >.<


----------



## LouisCormier (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the info


----------



## CuberJun (Nov 11, 2010)

*Dayan Gu Hong Hybrid/Mod?*

Hi , I have a Dayan Gu Hong and a Ling Yun now that i both like but I heard people saying it is better if you put a Type A1 core into the Gu Hong , is this true? And can you mod it to become better , mine is good but i hope it can be better.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure putting the A1 core in the Guhong makes it pop horribly. I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 11, 2010)

Whatis up with the near hysterical need of modding _everything_?
The Diyan GuHong is an excellent cube already as it is and there is really no need what so ever to change it.

If it's not broken, *don't fix it*


----------



## number1failure (Nov 11, 2010)

View attachment 1302


CuberJun said:


> Hi , I have a Dayan *Gu Hong and a Ling Yun* now that i both like but I heard people saying it is better if you put a Type A1 core into the Gu Hong , is this true? And can you mod it to become better , mine is good but i hope it can be better.


 
Already been a thread on it. Look at the attached pic.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 11, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I'm pretty sure putting the *A1 core* in the Guhong makes it pop horribly. I don't think it's worth it.


 
mine pops less


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 11, 2010)

Go try now now. That's all you need


----------



## Godmil (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm sure I read that if you're assembling it yourself you can notice that one of the core holes is smaller than the rest, I think that led to problems putting it together, so some people liked to just use an Alpha core. But if your Cube was already assembled when you bought it then you have nothing to worry about. At least that's the impression that I got.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 11, 2010)

try making hyrbids between GuHoung and Lingyun. I think it was the Lingyun core and GuHoung pieces is great.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 16, 2010)

why the need to mod the guhong?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 16, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> why the need to mod the guhong?


 
The same reason people feel the need to learn ZBLL


----------



## irontwig (Nov 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> The same reason people feel the need to learn ZBLL


 
I don't see how moding a guhong helps me use fewer moves.


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 24, 2010)

i think its better to put linyun pieces on a guhong core/center piece


----------



## evilmephisto (Dec 2, 2010)

what about f2 cubies with diansheng core cuz if u check howtocube's channnel the hybrid cubes video the one with type b cubies and diansheng frame was lightning fast so was the one with rubiks.com pieces with diansheng pieces. i wanna try this cuz the dinsheg core is lightning fast with f2 cubies the cornering not so much pops


----------



## a510592 (Dec 15, 2010)

number1failure said:


> View attachment 1302
> 
> Already been a thread on it. Look at the attached pic.


 
The link doesn't work, i just tried it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 15, 2010)

irontwig said:


> I don't see how moding a guhong helps me use fewer moves.


 
I think he meant something more along the lines of you can always get better.


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 16, 2010)

While this thread exists, I might as well ask: Why is one side of my GuHong tighter than the others? All tensions are even, and all sides are equally lubricated.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2010)

All tensions aren't even, otherwise one side wouldn't be tighter than the others. All sides may not be equally lubricated. The springs may be slightly different. You may have screwed the core together slightly off, resulting in increased friction on certain sides. The cube may have lots of cube dust stuck to lube in certain areas, increasing friction.


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 16, 2010)

Hmmm, maybe tighter wasn't the right word. The coefficient of friction seems higher on one side than the others, but all corner cutting/reverse corner cutting is the same. I just cleaned out the whole cube, and the issue remains. Maybe I just fail at lubing. Thanks.


----------



## ianography (Jan 8, 2011)

try lingyun core and guhong pieces its better in my opinion (but then again, my guhong core is a piece of crap)


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jan 8, 2011)

ianography said:


> try lingyun core and guhong pieces its better in my opinion (but then again, my guhong core is a piece of crap)


 




Agreed.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone have the chart of the hybrids? 
I'd rather not start a new thread asking.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes I know there is one that was posted in a thread a while back but I have no idea where it is. But one does exist if you can find it.


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 5, 2011)

The GuHong lubed is a really fast cube, and other people have also said that the Lingyun is fast too, and maybe even better.
I just watched this Youtube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5my6p5Ah9s

Would anyone recommend me doing this and is it actually any good?
The cube in the video is a GuHong with a Lingyun core.
Also, know where I can buy just the Lingyun core? I can't find one.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 19, 2011)

semi bump

I tryed ghosthand 1 core, screws, springs, and washer with storebought cubies and it's the best thing once lube. It somehow cuts corners better than my guhong! The result is AMAZING!


----------



## Shamankian (Mar 19, 2011)

I am very sorry if this has already been done and/or asked, however I was thinking about doing GuHong (one of the early versions for people interested) with a Maru core/screws/springs. I would like to hear what you guys think about it and results if it has already been done.


/Kian


----------



## Selkie (Mar 20, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> I am very sorry if this has already been done and/or asked, however I was thinking about doing GuHong (one of the early versions for people interested) with a Maru core/screws/springs. I would like to hear what you guys think about it and results if it has already been done.
> /Kian



Good question and one I have asked myself. I have some Maru hardware sets on order from Lightake. I do like the C4U nylon core in Guhongs and Lingyuns. As soon as I have the Maru sets I will try with both and post an update. I hope the core may be ok but most successful DaYan hybrids I have tried have been with hybrid core but standard screws/springs


----------



## Keban (Mar 20, 2011)

shenshou cube with alpha springs and small washer.
omg.
Cuts 45 and doesn't pop. Does reverse a bit, but it's not designed to so I didn't expect much. It's a little under half the center. It's as good as my guhong, and almost as good as my AV (imo

edit; video


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 20, 2011)

I just tried a guhong/lingyun hybrid. It's amazing, but because I just got my linyun today, it has it's normal stickers while the guhong has cubesmtih. Once I get cubesmith for both, I will most likely be my main.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 20, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> The GuHong lubed is a really fast cube, and other people have also said that the Lingyun is fast too, and maybe even better.
> I just watched this Youtube video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5my6p5Ah9s
> 
> ...


 
I did this for my hybrid, but it's the whole linyun core, screws, center pieces, etc together. You just disasemble the lingyun and put guhong cubies on it.


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 20, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I did this for my hybrid, but it's the whole linyun core, screws, center pieces, etc together. You just disasemble the lingyun and put guhong cubies on it.


 
Yeah, I didn't realise that at the time of posting.
Did you have to adjust the tensions at all?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 20, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Yeah, I didn't realise that at the time of posting.
> Did you have to adjust the tensions at all?


 
I think I loosened it, not sure. I actually like the guhong core with lingyun cubies better...


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, well, I ordered 6 cubes for £70 so will be able to try this hybrid soon.
What do you think of the hybrid and what cube would you compare it with?


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just made my hybrid cubes 
The GuHong core with Lingyun pieces is so fast! So damn smooth.
It also seems to be quieter than a normal LingYun. It corner cuts well, hardly pops (2.5 turns away from the core, 2 pops after a day of use, but that's just my rough turning, planning on becoming smoother).
The LingYun core with GuHong pieces is rougher but I like it! It seems to pop more so I've changed this one to 2.25 turns away from the core.
Both hybrids have been lubed with Lubix, the core and the pieces.
I still can't decide between the two, but both are better than my broken in GuHong with Lubix (2 months of use). That cube seems to be unstable.


----------



## Cube Crack (Apr 20, 2011)

Ghost hand core+ Haiyan's cube= GREAT!!


----------



## jrb (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I'll have to try it.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 23, 2011)

guhong + alpha feng core= no difference!


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 25, 2011)

Quick question to everyone, has your main speed cube ever been a hybrid cube?


----------



## Olji (Apr 25, 2011)

yep, Guhong with C4U core (if that can be called a hybrid lol)
long time I tried my godshand lately, gonna try it out again sometime soon


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 25, 2011)

Were there any benefits of having a C4U core instead of a DaYan one?


----------



## linkin182 (Apr 26, 2011)

i changed my guhong core with an Alpha V core and its a lot better!

my guhong core was so dirty that it had bits of hair inside the core and on the springs .... o.0


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 26, 2011)

I never used the guhong core because 1 hole on the core was messed up.
I used to use a Diansheng core, the cube never pops, good corner cutting and very fast.
Now I use a C4U core, the Diansheng core made it to fast for my taste...


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 26, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Quick question to everyone, has your main speed cube ever been a hybrid cube?


 
JSK core with C4Y Cube pieces was my main for like a year or so. I'm way behind on the cubes though. In my opinion though I find that a lot of newcomers spend way too much time on making hybrids and buying tons of cubes when they really don't need a better cube. People who have been solving a long time too. More often it's the cuber who is posing the limitations, not the cube.


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> JSK core with C4Y Cube pieces was my main for like a year or so. I'm way behind on the cubes though. In my opinion though I find that a lot of newcomers spend way too much time on making hybrids and buying tons of cubes when they really don't need a better cube. People who have been solving a long time too. More often it's the cuber who is posing the limitations, not the cube.


 
Sorry but, JSK?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 26, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Sorry but, JSK?


 
japanese _speedcubin_ (lol) kit


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 27, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> japanese _speedcubin_ (lol) kit


 
Oh right, thanks.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 27, 2011)

Keban said:


> shenshou cube with alpha springs and small washer.
> omg.
> Cuts 45 and doesn't pop. Does reverse a bit, but it's not designed to so I didn't expect much. It's a little under half the center. It's as good as my guhong, and almost as good as my AV (imo


That looks amazing. Can you have the tension looser than before? I hav mine a bit harder than I want to, because of the popping, so I might order a set of Alpha springs, after all, they are less than 1$


----------



## stone (Apr 27, 2011)

is there a big defference between normal guhong and guhong + AV core?


----------



## Vinny (Apr 27, 2011)

stone said:


> is there a big defference between normal guhong and guhong + AV core?


 
No.


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 17, 2011)

can someone try a hybrid of alpha v pieces and ghosthand core (whichever hardware that fits)
and type f pieces and alpha i core


----------



## deathazaru (Jul 18, 2011)

put lingyun corner to the guhong i think its good because of the lingyuns ridge


----------



## rcbeyer (Jul 18, 2011)

i realize that this was probably a thread bumped without realizing how old it was however i feel the most important question has yet to be asked in this thread. . .



cyoubx said:


> Hmmm, maybe tighter wasn't the right word. The coefficient of friction seems higher on one side than the others, but all corner cutting/reverse corner cutting is the same. I just cleaned out the whole cube, and the issue remains. Maybe I just fail at lubing. Thanks.


 
coefficient of static friction or coefficient of kinetic friction?


----------



## timeless (Sep 12, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have the chart of the hybrids?
> I'd rather not start a new thread asking.


 
same ive been looking for it but cant find it 
i think it was in the one answer question thread but cant find it
it had like specific detail of this hybrid


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 29, 2011)

*The perfect hybrid cube*

Ok,so I really need your help guys.I figured since I have six 3x3's and 2 cores I could make a good hybrid.Ok so here are the cubes that I have: 
Shenghen F-II,
Alpha-V,
C-II,
Diansheng(not the mini),
Dayan Guhong,
Dayan Guhong with Cube4You core,
1 Dayan Core
1 Cube4You Core

Please tell me some good hybrids I could make out of this.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 29, 2011)

You do realize nobody in their right mind uses hybrids anymore?


----------



## emolover (Dec 29, 2011)

None. But if you had a Linyun you could combine it and the guhong to make an actually really good hybrid.


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 29, 2011)

hybrid cubes arent used anymore. all of your cubes above are pretty good themselves. 
You just need to know how to lube and tension


----------



## emolover (Dec 29, 2011)

samchoochiu said:


> hybrid cubes arent used anymore. all of your cubes above are pretty good themselves.
> You just need to know how to lube and tension


 
LinYun core with Guhong pieces and Guhong core with LinYun pieces as hybrids that can still hold there own. In my opinion they are better than the Guhong and the LinYun.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 29, 2011)

You seem to have some good speed cubes, but no speed cubes that are good enough to make a nice hybrid.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 29, 2011)

rubikmaster said:


> Ok,so I really need your help guys.I figured since I have six 3x3's and 2 cores I could make a good hybrid.Ok so here are the cubes that I have:
> Shenghen F-II,
> Alpha-V,
> C-II,
> ...



YOU have got all the parts
YOU make all possible hybrids
YOU test them all
YOU tell us which is best


----------



## Escher (Dec 29, 2011)

Guhong with A-V core is decent, that was the cube for my NR single in UKO10 heh.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, I can say that the GuHong, Alpha V, and F-II won't work with each other, since they all are unique to each other...


----------



## Vanism (Apr 20, 2012)

A type d with type a screws and springs and a cubeforyou core is awesome. It makes it never pop and lock up. It also has good corner cutting abilities.

Yesterday, I got a yellow Maru 3x3, Dayan, Dayan core, and type a screws and springs. It's awesome. It corner cuts amazingly!


----------



## yoyokidify (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a question. My lunhui core was misthreaded from when i bought it(i didn't know about it at the time.. If i did i would have sent it back.)
So i got my old a-VF core and i used it in the lunhui. The a-VF screws don't fit it in the dayan core as they have a slightly fatter tip, but the same thread.
anyway, is there any danger in using my a-Vf core with my lunhui because it iz the best cube i've ever felt.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 22, 2012)

yoyokidify said:


> I have a question. My lunhui core was misthreaded from when i bought it(i didn't know about it at the time.. If i did i would have sent it back.)
> So i got my old a-VF core and i used it in the lunhui. The a-VF screws don't fit it in the dayan core as they have a slightly fatter tip, but the same thread.
> anyway, is there any danger in using my a-Vf core with my lunhui because it iz the best cube i've ever felt.


 
I don't think that it should be a problem. If a problem occurs then please share soon cause I'm going to try this.


----------



## s3rzz (Apr 22, 2012)

yoyokidify said:


> I have a question. My lunhui core was misthreaded from when i bought it(i didn't know about it at the time.. If i did i would have sent it back.)
> So i got my old a-VF core and i used it in the lunhui. The a-VF screws don't fit it in the dayan core as they have a slightly fatter tip, but the same thread.
> anyway, is there any danger in using my a-Vf core with my lunhui because it iz the best cube i've ever felt.


 

I did this on my first lunhui, its a bigger core and longer screws than that of the dayan, but it worked just fine for me. Cube4u cores are a great substitute for this as well.


----------



## Zamzar (May 11, 2012)

*Good 3x3x3 Hybrids?*

Hi guys, I'm pretty new to cubing and wanted to know what are some good 3x3x3 Hybrids, if u can just tell which ones are good and bad, and some details about them that would be good enough, thanks


----------



## samchoochiu (May 11, 2012)

hybrids are a thing of the past, I do not know any cuber that uses hybrid cubes.


----------



## Zamzar (May 11, 2012)

Really??? I don't see what makes using them in the past so different from using them now, it's not like fashion now... is it...?


----------



## emolover (May 11, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> hybrids are a thing of the past


 
Wrong. GuYun's(Guhong core and LinYun pieces) and LinHong(LinYun core with Guhong pieces) are good hybrids that are in my opinion better than the normal cubes.


----------



## Zamzar (May 11, 2012)

Thanks I will try those out soon


----------



## balloon6610 (May 11, 2012)

Try guhong piece with c4u core you will love it  
Warning : DON'T use c4u spring/screw just use the core or you cube will explode !!


----------



## Zamzar (May 11, 2012)

ok lol, good to know


----------



## MostEd (May 11, 2012)

Izovire did a will it blend video, check it out, he hybrided 4 dayan cubes in a total of over 200 combos, he said there was two or three he liked


----------



## samchoochiu (May 11, 2012)

emolover said:


> Wrong. GuYun's(Guhong core and LinYun pieces) and LinHong(LinYun core with Guhong pieces) are good hybrids that are in my opinion better than the normal cubes.


Do you use this "GuYun" as your competition cube or your TRUE main 3x3?


----------



## emolover (May 11, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Do you use this "GuYun" as your competition cube or your TRUE main 3x3?


 
For a year I did and the only reason I do not now is because I have a heavily modified LinYun with lubix inside of it.


----------



## Zalbu (May 14, 2012)

Does anybody have any experience with a ZhanChi cube and Cube4You core? I've been looking to modify my cube further and I think my core is the weakest link right now.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 14, 2012)

what makes you say it's the weakest link?


----------



## Zalbu (May 14, 2012)

I'm not sure, but the middle layer don't rotate as well as the top, bottom and side layers. It might be an issue with lube or something like that too.


----------



## samchoochiu (May 14, 2012)

Zalbu said:


> Does anybody have any experience with a ZhanChi cube and Cube4You core? I've been looking to modify my cube further and I think my core is the weakest link right now.


 If you're talking about Pestvics mod with the c4y core and hardware in a Dayan Zhanchi, then I would advice you not to do this. I did this to 2 of my zhanchis and I thought that the mod made them better, but once I put the stock dayan core and hardware back the cube was 1000x better with smoother/faster turning, better cornering, and much less lock ups


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (May 29, 2012)

*Hybrid discussion page*

i searched a bit for pages like this and i dont think there is one (recent at least). All the other ones were talking about like DIY rubiks and stuff

anyway i thought i'd start a hybrid discussion page

what hybrids do you recommend?


----------



## Kirjava (May 29, 2012)

none


----------



## MalusDB (May 29, 2012)

ThtDarnNeighbor said:


> i searched a bit for pages like this and i dont think there is one (recent at least). All the other ones were talking about like DIY rubiks and stuff
> 
> anyway i thought i'd start a hybrid discussion page
> 
> what hybrids do you recommend?


 
Define hybrid. Theres alot to be said for changing springs in some cubes to other branded springs because they just fit better. People were talking about C4U springs in ss6 on another thread this evening/morning.


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 8, 2012)

Could someone try this for me Rubiks brand cubies and A ghost hand core it will help alot


----------



## TomWood (Jun 10, 2012)

I accidentally came across the opportunity to make a hybrid. My girlfriend has an old genuine Rubik's brand but its a promotional cube of some sort so its a little different to a regular Rubik's brand. The writing has rubbed off of the white face now so it looks normal. But I was solving it and dropped it and the core shattered and I was conveniently left with all the pieces and all the centercaps had come off. I bought DaYan hardware and core and put the Rubik's pieces on that. Its a fantastic cube haha, fast, smooth and cuts better than my guhong I was extremely suprised!


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 10, 2012)

I would to the same thing on my ghost hand but I can't get the centercaps off any help???


----------



## TomWood (Jun 11, 2012)

the only thing I could think of is a sharp blade for the caps


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 11, 2012)

K i'll try it


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 15, 2012)

ThtDarnNeighbor said:


> i searched a bit for pages like this and i dont think there is one (recent at least). All the other ones were talking about like DIY rubiks and stuff
> 
> anyway i thought i'd start a hybrid discussion page
> 
> what hybrids do you recommend?



5Bld uses a GuHong 2 with GuHong corners. Go.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2012)

And edges


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> And edges



Wait, so is it just a GuHong 1?


----------



## jonlin (Jun 15, 2012)

Pretty much


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 15, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Pretty much



At your sig - I use a Guhong v1 or a lingyun v2 as my main depending on what feels better at the time (usually ly v2 for 2H, gh v1 for OH)
But my guhong v1 is seriously modded


Spoiler



godly mods (torpedos, cpm)
48 PEM
Sanded the bumps on corners
did a modified florian 5x5 mod
lubixed (to the core)
c4y core


Yeah, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Wait, so is it just a GuHong 1?



Nah, sgot the core. 
Edit: just realised its got guhongII edges, just no torps


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Nah, sgot the core.
> Edit: just realised its got guhongII edges, just no torps



Guhong 2 core
Guhong 2 edges (- torpedos)
Guhong 1 corners
Right?
Any mods? lubed with lubix, traxxas, diff oil, etc?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah. 

Corners: AV mod
Edges:48P
Centres: CPM
Lube: CRC silicone mixed with diff oil then applied


----------



## TheGoldenBear (Jun 16, 2012)

*Zhanchi with Cube4You core?*

hi guys. some people said that if you replace your regular core with a c4u core and spring, it will be much faster. can you confirm this? i dont wanna spend my money if it doesnt really change the feel. thanks! 

Edit:


Cheese11 said:


> NO NO NO stay away. If you do this the screws will get really tight without actually making the cube tight. Then it's all loose then pops a lot.


 Okay. thanks for informing me.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 16, 2012)

NO NO NO stay away. If you do this the screws will get really tight without actually making the cube tight. Then it's all loose then pops a lot.


----------



## maxyso (Jun 16, 2012)

I couldn't find this anywhere so 
Why would u switch core?


----------



## dkbrigzs (Jul 7, 2012)

i suggest guhong 1 centers and Zhanchi corner and edges, tried and tested it is just smooth, nothing more, 

and some hybrid to Zhanchi

black core from Clown cube (i just sand the core to make it smaller don't wanna waste some dayan cores), dayan Screws and lube, my lube is white grease from tamiya and lubix, i don't find any problem about my zhanchi and it feels great to me,


----------



## QuangNguyen (Jul 18, 2012)

Did anyone tried maru core and hardware set on dayan zhanchi or ss5?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jul 18, 2012)

Here are the cubes I have:
Lubix Guhong v2
Lubix Zhanchi
Zhanchi Silk
Wit long w/ lubicle
Lubix Lunhui.
What hybrids are good?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 19, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Here are the cubes I have:
> Lubix Guhong v2
> Lubix Zhanchi
> Zhanchi Silk
> ...



I honestly think that all those cubes are good on their own.


----------



## Slayer (Jan 5, 2013)

*Hybrid cubes vs DIY cubes!*

I know there have been many threads about hybrid cubes and the are "overrated" , but I'm curious as to who actually uses them or if you use a DIY cube. If you use a hybrid cube please tell what cubies and core it's made of etc. and other things you would like to add on. And if you use a DIY what DIY.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

I like my Dayan Linguyn with a C4U core, it's awesome!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 10, 2013)

Right now I'm using a YJ Finhop and Alpha V-f hybrid as my main. It reverse corner cuts around 1/2 a cubie, and can cut corners almost 45 degrees (with minimal effort). The mixture of the "cheap" plastic on the centers/edges, and the "good" plastic on the Alpha V-f provides a good base for a fast cube.

Basically, the Alpha V-f corners have the Haiyan Memory cube mod (took away quite a bit of plastic) and the centers on the YJ have been slightly rounded. I've broken the cube in with Jig-A-Loo a couple of times, and cleaned it out. After cleaning out the Jig-A-Loo, I put lubix in it. I am using this over my ZhanChi and LunHui. 

The only problem I have with this cube is that the corners are black, and the edges/centers are white. Stickers all match though.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 10, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Right now I'm using a YJ Finhop and Alpha V-f hybrid as my main. It reverse corner cuts around 1/2 a cubie, and can cut corners almost 45 degrees (with minimal effort). The mixture of the "cheap" plastic on the centers/edges, and the "good" plastic on the Alpha V-f provides a good base for a fast cube.
> 
> Basically, the Alpha V-f corners have the Haiyan Memory cube mod (took away quite a bit of plastic) and the centers on the YJ have been slightly rounded. I've broken the cube in with Jig-A-Loo a couple of times, and cleaned it out. After cleaning out the Jig-A-Loo, I put lubix in it. I am using this over my ZhanChi and LunHui.
> 
> The only problem I have with this cube is that the corners are black, and the edges/centers are white. Stickers all match though.



can you make a video of the turning?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 10, 2013)

uniacto said:


> can you make a video of the turning?



I hope this works.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 10, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> ~snip~



that's pretty good


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm borrowing my friend's stickerless guhong v1 cause my zhanchi died(some ***** at school stole it and threw the pieces away). I randomly put the guhong pieces on the (stickered) zhanchi core & center pieces. It works ok, nothing great.l, but it looks really funny.
Whatever.
(I can't attach a pic yet cause I'm on my phone)


----------



## yellohaze (Apr 2, 2013)

*Looking For the best hybrid cube*

Hello first of all I'd like to say my English isn't to good but ill try my best

I'm looking for a hybrid cube that is overall best i don't want a cube as close to perfect as possible I'm not looking for a cube that just extremely fast or is just very forgiving.I'm looking for a cube that is very balanced, and i would also like to use a c4y core in it with Dayan hardware.

please be nice and don't be rude or mean to any of the other posters but do tell me if their hybrid isn't good but also say if you like their hybrid

I might later make a poll of the top hybrids in which case vote honestly

-Thanks

please post like the following
Corners -
Edges -
Centers -
Core -
Springs -
Screws -
Washers -
Mods -
Lube -

Speed - 1-10 1=fastest 10=cant loosen cant turn one finger
Pops - 1-10 1=Least pops ever 10=cant move
Lockups - 1-10 1=Unstoppable 10=barely works
Corner Cuts - 1-10 1=45' 10=0'
Reverse Corner Cuts - 1-10 1=45' 10=0'


----------



## applemobile (Apr 2, 2013)

Thought goes into cube design. What makes you think that several cubes into one will make a cube that is any better?

Corners -Lingyun v2
Edges - Lingyun v2
Centers - Lingyun v2
Core - Dayan
Springs - Lingyun v2
Screws - Dayan
Washers - Dayan
Mods - Nill
Lube - Traxxas


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 2, 2013)

yellohaze said:


> please post like the following
> Corners - *Dayan Guhong*
> Edges - *Dayan Guhong*
> Centers - *Dayan Guhong*
> ...


All stuff in quote.


----------



## yellohaze (Apr 2, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Thought goes into cube design. What makes you think that several cubes into one will make a cube that is any better?
> 
> Corners -Lingyun v2
> Edges - Lingyun v2
> ...



well all cubes have a down fall something their not good at and most have something their really good at for example c4y cores are really good but their pieces suck and f3 edges are really good corners are average and f3 cores are really bad, and most of a c4 sucks but with a few mods the corners become really good. as far as Dayan cubes go their really good but they cant be improved easily beyond the 48 point edge mod where as if you combine say a type b and a Rubik DIY you might get a really fast and reliable cube.
so yeah Dayan cubes are really good and Dayan is one of the few cube companies that do put an incredible amount of thought into their cubes but you can get better and that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 2, 2013)

yellohaze said:


> please post like the following
> Corners - *FangCun*
> Edges - *FangCun*
> Centers - *FangCun*
> ...



Two characters.


----------



## yellohaze (Apr 2, 2013)

thank you cyoubx ill look into this hybrid do you have a video of this cube on your YouTube_Channel if so can you post a link if not can you make a video
-thanks

P.S. love you new cube looks really cool


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 4, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Thought goes into cube design. What makes you think that several cubes into one will make a cube that is any better?
> 
> Corners -Lingyun v2
> Edges - Lingyun v2
> ...



Personally, I would mod off the flash on the corner bases for a tad bit more smoothness


----------



## yellohaze (Apr 5, 2013)

has anyone tried edison cubies with Maru hardware and core if so what where the results


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Swapping parts from YJ Cubes?*

Has anyone attempted to mix and match the pieces of the SuLong, ChiLong and the YuLong?

What are your results?

I'm getting a ChiLong soon to mix with my YuLong, and I may post results if its worth it.


----------

